# Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack



## hotte50 (30. April 2007)

Hi,

nachdem ich heute früh an einem Forellenteich in der Nähe von WOB insgesamt 8 Refo's gefangen habe, wurden 2 davon zum Mittag im Backofen veredelt. Leider haben die guten etwas modrig geschmeckt. Ich erinnere mich gelesen zu haben, das dieser Modergeschmack bei Forellen von einer Algenblüte oder ähnlichem verursacht wird.#c

Kennt jemand einen Trick oder ein Rezept, wie ich die letzten 6 Forellen weg mampfen kann ohne das würgen zu bekommen ;+, also den Modergeschmack überdecken oder ganz verschwinden lassen kann.

Wäre schade drum, davon Katzenfutter zu machen, obwohl es meine Katzen sicher freuen würde :q


----------



## esox_105 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack*

An welcher Anlage warst Du denn?


----------



## hotte50 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack*



esox_105 schrieb:


> An welcher Anlage warst Du denn?



In Osloß


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack*

Vielleicht hilft ja der Tipp von Ernst. #h

*Karpfen ohne Modergeschmack
*_Karpfen nehmen zusammen mit ihrer Nahrung im und auf dem Schlamm lebende Algen, Blaualgen und Bakterien auf. Diese enthalten die chemischen Substanzen 2-Methylisoborneol und Geosmin, welche den Modergeschmack verursachen. Diese Substanzen lagern sich v.a. im Fett der Tiere ein. Wenn man die Fische einige Tage in sauberem Wasser hältert verlieren sie den Modergeschmack. Schneller geht es aber mit folgender Methode:
_Karpfen ausnehmen, entschuppen, entschleimen (eventuell noch Haut und Fett entfernen) und in ca. 3 cm dicke Scheiben schneiden.
Wasser und Weißwein mischen (1:1), 1/2 klein gehackte Zwiebel und eine zerdrückte Knoblauchzehe zugeben und die Fischstücke über Nacht in die Beize einlegen. Die Fischstücke müssen vollständig bedeckt sein. Stelle alles in den Kühlschrank.
Am nächsten Tag einen großen Bund Suppengemüse und einige Pfefferkörner in Salzwasser gut aufkochen, die Fischstücke aus der Beize nehmen und in den Sud legen. Dieser darf nicht mehr kochen !!! Nach ca. 10 bis 15 Minuten sind die Karpfenstücke gar. Eventuell nachwürzen.


----------



## esox_105 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack*

Bekannte von mir waren schon des öfteren in Osloß, aber über Probleme wegen Modergeschmack haben sie noch nie berichtet.


----------



## aal-andy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forellen mit modrigem Geschmack*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft ja der Tipp von Ernst./quote]
> 
> Tipps zur Rettung des Fisches speziell für den Verzehr sind immer gut, leider machen aber oft zuviel Gewürz und andere Zutaten den eigentlichen Fischgeschmack kaputt. Dein Tipp ist zur Rettung des Fisches zum Verzehr gut, keine Frage, ein Fisch, gerade Forellen, sollten aber "nur" gesalzen und gesäuert schmecken. Bevor man diesen allerdings entsorgt, finde ich die von Dir angebotene Lösung allerdings eine Alternative.


----------

